# Can someone tell me how to setup Pseudo Tv on Kodi?



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

I tryed to but I just cant obviously
First, I hover the addon with my cursor, then press c
I then open the settings, goes this path :
Open channel configuration > 1 > Choose "Directory" > Directory
then, I want to choose the directories where my videos are, but only two folder appears
and they are at totally different places, one is my dvd driver, the other is one of the folder in my ext. hdd
I'd like to know how to configure pseudo tv, if anyone did that before
please help me
thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

anyone? or maybe im in the wrong section?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I tryed to but I just cant obviously
> First, I hover the addon with my cursor, then press c
> I then open the settings, goes this path :
> Open channel configuration > 1 > Choose "Directory" > Directory
> ...


Haven't used it, but I've looked at it in the past and it looks interesting. I wanted to use it with Quasar but I don't think it would work correctly.
Are you using the most recent version? I think it's this one: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=244889
Have you tried this guide? http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=241600


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Haven't used it, but I've looked at it in the past and it looks interesting. I wanted to use it with Quasar but I don't think it would work correctly.
> Are you using the most recent version? I think it's this one: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=244889
> Have you tried this guide? http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=241600


thanks,
but after overviewing this tutorial, it doesnt show how to use personal media


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> thanks,
> but after overviewing this tutorial, it doesnt show how to use personal media


You're right. I assume you added your media to the library, but did you also add the media folders in the file manager (Available from the settings page)? It might be looking at the file manager folders instead of the library folders.
However I would be surprised if there's no way to just add content from the library rather than from a specific folder. Is there no option for library when you go into the channel configuration?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You're right. I assume you added your media to the library, but did you also add the media folders in the file manager (Available from the settings page)? It might be looking at the file manager folders instead of the library folders.
> However I would be surprised if there's no way to just add content from the library rather than from a specific folder. Is there no option for library when you go into the channel configuration?


no, theres no such option
theres an option called Custom Playlist, it allows me to get into any directories properly, but I always get a error message no matter which directory I select
Something about "Make sure it's a writable directory" or something like that


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no, theres no such option
> theres an option called Custom Playlist, it allows me to get into any directories properly, but I always get a error message no matter which directory I select
> Something about "Make sure it's a writable directory" or something like that


Try adding the folders in the file manager then. They'll probably show up under Directory after that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Try adding the folders in the file manager then. They'll probably show up under Directory after that.


I think I've done that but maybe i've done it the wrong way
Kodi root > TV shows > Add folder
is it that way?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I think I've done that but maybe i've done it the wrong way
> Kodi root > TV shows > Add folder
> is it that way?


No.
Settings->File manager->Add source


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> No.
> Settings->File manager->Add source


thanks it worked, but maybe you can help me with something else
how do I synchronise my android phone with my kodi server on my computer?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nvm, just realised i had the wrong program on my android phone^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well, thats weird
I can't connect my android phone to my server
I get to a tutorial but it seems outdated because it asks me to go to places that doesnt exist in my server :S


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

you know what, whatever, Kodi is way too complicated
I'll stick with Plex, even if it doesnjt has a pseudoTV like plugin


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you know what, whatever, Kodi is way too complicated
> I'll stick with Plex, even if it doesnjt has a pseudoTV like plugin


Heh. Once you have Kodi all set up the way you like it it's really nice, and pretty simple to use. Don't give up on it yet.
I've heard setting up PseudoTV is a bitch though.


----------

